
Ask HN: Best non-technical book you've read lately?  - tnorthcutt
I'm going on a short vacation and would like some interesting reading for the plane rides (and while there) to put on my Kindle. I am working through a couple of technical books, but won't have a computer to work on examples etc.<p>My most recent non-technical read was Moneyball. I started The Big Short, but for some reason didn't get into it.
======
ajdecon
Finally got around to reading _Anathem_ by Neil Stephenson. Amazing book.

The thing I love about Stephenson's writing is that not only am I entertained,
not only do I learn something... but that the process of understanding the
story actually teaches me new ways to _think_.

~~~
thejteam
If I had to pick a personal favorite(not necessarily best) book of all time,
it would be Anathem.

------
darnton
The Box: How The Shipping Container Made The World Smaller And The World
Economy Bigger - Marc Levinson.

There are so many facets to this book. It's the story of Malcom McLean's drive
to make containerisation a reality. It's a history of the global economy since
WWII. It goes into detail about labour relations on the docks and about how
changes in shipping change the fortunes of cities.

One stand out chapter details the logistics of getting military materiel into
Vietnam before and after containerisation and then McLean's idea that there
was no point bringing all those empty boxes back - might as well stop off at
Japan and pick up some transistor radios.

This book is well worth your time.

------
oaxacamatt
__The Honored Dead__ by Joseph Braude. Really interesting look into Morrocan
police force and life in that country. Braude is an Iraqi Jew who speaks
Arabic, Hebrew and English He goes in as a reporter to investigate the police
force. He fills the book with regional color, such as, he notes others French
or Egyptian ascents, mannerisms, etc. He's given the file of a 'simple' murder
but comes up with some surprising results. The book came out in 2011. This
true investigation is about an area of the world I rarely get a full pix of.
It was a quick read and had some suspense to keep me interested. Interesting
twist at the end.

------
jcarden
The Theory That Would Not Die (<http://amzn.to/w0N2Q6)is> a non-technical and
nice historical overview of Bayes theorem and its applications. Another one
I've enjoyed recently is Evening's Empire: A History of the Night in Early
Modern Europe(<http://amzn.to/zywusB>). I started the Big Short too, but just
couldn't really get into it. If you like things along that line then you
should check out The Poker Face of Wall Street (<http://amzn.to/zcbYHy>)

------
KoryFerbet
I've been reading "Catch 22" by Joseph Heller and have been amazed by how
hilarious it is. Also recently finished "Life" by Keith Richards which was
also very entertaining.

~~~
aorshan
Major Major Major Major is one of my favorite literary characters. I
definitely recommend catch 22 as a good read.

~~~
KoryFerbet
The fact that someone's name is Major Major Major Major just shows the pure
brilliance of this book. I feel like I'm going to have to read through it a
second time shortly after finishing it.

------
seanlerner
I'm currently reading through 'Quiet: The Power of Introverts in a World That
Can't Stop Talking' by Susan Cain. It is pretty interesting/an easy read.

------
Tcepsa
"The Hunger Games" and "Catching Fire" by Suzanne Collins. Am now waiting my
turn for the library's copy of "Mockingjay"

~~~
thejteam
All three of these are excellent. Loved them.

------
dtromero
Finishing up Machine Man by Max Barry - it's a fun book, and a quick read
about a hacker who hacks on and upgrades his body parts
([http://www.amazon.com/Machine-Man-Vintage-Contemporaries-
Ori...](http://www.amazon.com/Machine-Man-Vintage-Contemporaries-
Original/dp/0307476898)).

------
railsmax
Terry Pratchet 'The last continent', but it is 22-nd book of a serie 'flat
world'. You should start from the begining. It's a really funny fantasy, and
easy to read.

Another variant is 'Rework', authored 'DHH' for example - it is easy to read
and usefully! Have a great vocation :)

------
wj
Salt: A World History

This came out almost a decade ago to critical acclaim. I finally picked it up
and am about halfway through. It is a very engaging read about the
surprisingly large role that salt played in human history.

------
RollAHardSix
Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand.

------
aorshan
If you haven't read a Kurt Vonnegut book, I highly recommend that you do. The
Sirens of Titan, Mother Night, Breakfast of Champions, and Slaughterhouse 5
are all great places to start.

------
_sjs
Ever heard of The Dark Tower series, by Stephen King?

I actually started it about 6 years ago, but recently picked up The Wolves of
Calla (the fifth book).

The Gunslinger (first in the series) is awesome.

~~~
thejteam
Agree that The Gunslinger is awesome. Just to forewarn... you've already read
the best books in the series.

------
fourmii
Republic Lost - Lawrence Lessig Kinda depressing, but if he gives some good
examples on how to reform politics and campaign financing more specifically...

------
kimswe
Enders game, and then Enders Shadow..

------
gadders
The whole series of Game of Thrones novels. Started out slow, but gets very
engrossing.

------
instakill
Something happened - Joseph Heller.

------
japhyr
The End of Faith, Sam Harris.

------
connorlee
A Modern Utopia, H.G. Wells. Most amazing book I've read in my life so far

